# Javacomm unter Windows



## maxx (1. Mai 2006)

Hi,
ich wollte mir gerade die Java Communications API runterladen, aber ich habe keine Version für Windows gefunden. Gibt es die für Windows gar nicht?


----------



## byte (1. Mai 2006)

> Implementations of the API are currently available for Solaris SPARC, Solaris x86, and Linux x86.



Das sagt doch alles oder? 
Entwickeln kannste natürlich auf jedem System (die API ist plattformunabhängig), aber im Endeffekt läufts dann nicht unter Windows, weils dafür wohl keine Impl gibt.


----------



## tux2323 (1. Mai 2006)

Füher gab es die für Windows!
Das gleiche Problem hatte ich auch, vor langer Zeit!!! 
siehe hier zu bitte http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=24498
Ich habe dann irgendwo im WWW die Comm API 2.0 für Windows gefunden funktioniert wunderbar auch unter Java 5.0.
Es gibt auch noch ein OpenSource Projekt mit einer API diese geht auch super http://www.rxtx.org/ wurde glaub ins Leben gerufen weil es die COMM API von früher nur unter Windows nicht aber unter Linux gab 

Also ich hab denen von SUN auch mal ne E-Mail geschrieben hat sich nie jemand gemeldet keine Ahnung vieleicht unterstützen sie die COMM API unter Windows einfach nicht mehr 
 ???:L kein Plan

Leider finde ich die COMM API auf meiner Platte nicht mehr sonst würde ich sie dir schicken such ein bissleim Netzt dann findest du sie vieleicht noch irgendwo oder halt RXTX ist auch okay ...


----------



## tux2323 (1. Mai 2006)

Ach genau *L-ectron-X* hatte mir damals angeboten sie mir zu schicken PN in mal an ob er sie noch hat.


----------



## maxx (1. Mai 2006)

Vielen Dank, ich benutze jetzt RXTX


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2006)

Hab ich noch, falls es jemand braucht...
...ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet.


----------



## byte (2. Mai 2006)

L-ectron-X hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ...ihr wisst ja wo ihr mich findet.



Im Altersheim ... ? :roll: *wegrenn*


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Mai 2006)

hehe, ich hab wenigstens jeden Tag neue Freunde... ;-)


----------



## Cytrobic (29. Nov 2006)

Kann mir jemand die COMM 2.0 API für Windows zuschicken ?

moon1982 [at] web.de

danke dir
gruss gerrit


----------



## L-ectron-X (29. Nov 2006)

Wurde soeben versendet.
Alternativ kann das verwendet werden: http://www.rxtx.org/


----------



## Joetempes (31. Aug 2007)

Hallo allerseits,

ich weck den Thread nochmal auf.

Die javaComm2.0 Api für Windows hab ich, aber es gibt nun auch die Version 3.0.
Anscheinend nicht für Windows, weis jemand ob die irgendwann noch erscheinen soll?

Vorab vielen Dank!

Grüße Joetempes


----------



## AndreasDreher (23. Jun 2009)

PUHH,

seit Tagen komme ich keinen Schritt weiter: In Netbeans läuft die Programmierung der seriellen Schnittstelle wunderbar. Sobald ich das projekt erstellt habe und aufrufen möchte, läßt es sich nicht starten. Das ist nur so, wenn ich die COM-Komponenten im Projekt einbinde und verwende.

Welche Schraube kann ich drehen?

Vielen Dank im Voraus für jeden Tip

A. Dreher


----------



## eliot (24. Jun 2009)

AndreasDreher hat gesagt.:


> PUHH,
> 
> seit Tagen komme ich keinen Schritt weiter: In Netbeans läuft die Programmierung der seriellen Schnittstelle wunderbar. Sobald ich das projekt erstellt habe und aufrufen möchte, läßt es sich nicht starten. Das ist nur so, wenn ich die COM-Komponenten im Projekt einbinde und verwende.
> 
> ...



Wie lautet die Exception?
Wahrscheinlich sind die von rxTx benötigten Binär Dateien (unter Linux *.so) nicht im Classpath.
Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass RxTx sehr gut stabil funktioniert,m ich habe es bereits in
mehreren kommerziellen Apps verwendet.

regards
eliot


----------



## AndreasDreher (24. Jun 2009)

Was habe ich getan:

die Dateien comm.jar; javax.comm und win32com.dll sind in den entsprechenden Verzeichnissen der jdk1.6.0_11 Installation.

Dazu habe ich alle möglichen Einträge hier im Forum studiert. Aus meiner Sicht liegt der Fehler nicht da. comm.jar habe ich als Bibliothek (netbeans) ins Projekt eingebunden. Es wird keine Exception (in der Console) ausgegeben, das Prgemm schließt sich solbald ich per Button die serielle Schnittstele öffnen möchte.

Ich habe es auch schon mit RxTx probiert, dann startet meine Applikation ausserhalb der IDE erst garnicht.

HMMM


----------



## HoaX (25. Jun 2009)

Dann verschluckst du wohl in deinem Code die Exception. Einfach so ohne irgendetwas zu sagen beendet sich ein Javaprogramm von selbst nur seeehr selten ... mir noch nie passiert.


----------



## AndreasDreher (25. Jun 2009)

Sorry, da habe ich mich wihl falsch ausgedrückt.

Java beendet sich mit der Meldung:

 if(portId == null) {
            System.err.println("Could not find serial port " + wantedPortName);
            System.exit(1);

Das heißt: Ausserhalb meiner Netbeans-Umgebung bekome ich keine portID.

Der gesamte Code in diesem kritischen Bereich lautet so:

Enumeration portIdentifiers = CommPortIdentifier.getPortIdentifiers();
        portId = null;
        while (portIdentifiers.hasMoreElements()) {
            CommPortIdentifier pid = (CommPortIdentifier) portIdentifiers.nextElement();
            System.err.println(pid.getName());
            if(pid.getPortType() == CommPortIdentifier.PORT_SERIAL && pid.getName().equals(wantedPortName)) {
                portId = pid;
                break;
            }
        }
        if(portId == null) {
            System.err.println("Could not find serial port " + wantedPortName);
            System.exit(1);


----------

